#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  > BUG、建議回報區 >  > 【BUG】 連結失效

## 擇擇

不知道這算不算Bug，但是最近發現所有置頂的ＵＲＬ連結按進去都顯示：
Not Found

The requested URL /viewtopic.php?t=30312 was not found on this server.
wolfbbs.net

最早是想按近阿隱的置頂畫龍教學發現都失聯，然後最近去看獸化實驗室的教學也發生了一模一樣的事情。
不知道是不是有方法讓連接恢復呢？

拜託了 >w<~~~

----------


## 狼王白牙

> 不知道這算不算Bug，但是最近發現所有置頂的ＵＲＬ連結按進去都顯示：
> Not Found
> 
> The requested URL /viewtopic.php?t=30312 was not found on this server.
> wolfbbs.net
> 
> 最早是想按近阿隱的置頂畫龍教學發現都失聯，然後最近去看獸化實驗室的教學也發生了一模一樣的事情。
> 不知道是不是有方法讓連接恢復呢？
> 
> 拜託了 >w<~~~



 這不算是Bug，只是舊論壇的文章還沒有完成電腦處理失效連結，
目前處理進度緩慢，如果有熱血會員，不妨報名編輯修正大軍
因為這是所見即所得編輯器開啟的情況下，比較安全的恢復文章方式。

把 /viewtopic?t=?????  修正為目前新的連結。

----------


## 雪麒

如果有鏈接間的對應關係，建議重寫viewtopic.php，直接將頁面重定向到正確頁面，也省去替換鏈接的麻煩。很好的一點基礎在於目錄底下並沒有viewtopic.php

----------

